# Scott Coker: Fixed fight Accusers Have Been Passed On To Viacom Legal



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829763440260419584
Oh dear.

Looks like Dan Hardy's analyst career is over.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It would be a cease and desist then a demand for slandering said fighters, organization, and company. My guess he would have to make a formal apology and at worst a settlement. I dealt with an international company personally and let me tell you. They do not play around. Large companies hire only top notch law firms which means you'll be obligated to pay their legal fees (think $300per hour x amount of hours) plus settlement unless you win. Either way you'll be coughing up major dough for your own legal representation as well. 

Fortunately I had good consultation.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> It would be a cease and desist then a demand for slandering said fighters, organization, and company. My guess he would have to make a formal apology and at worst a settlement. I dealt with an international company personally and let me tell you. They do not play around. Large companies hire only top notch law firms which means you'll be obligated to pay their legal fees (think $300per hour x amount of hours) plus settlement unless you win. Either way you'll be coughing up major dough for your own legal representation as well.
> 
> Fortunately I had good consultation.


Dan retracted his statement on the MMAHour... maybe that would have been enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He has to. He doesn't have the bankroll to fight this nor does anyone other than DW. There is a freedom of speech as well so I think anyone has a right to state certain things, but "fight fixing" is a major accusation considering how prominent the sport is becoming. These type of situations happen all the time, just hope it doesn't happen to any of you. ^^


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> He has to. He doesn't have the bankroll to fight this nor does anyone other than DW. There is a freedom of speech as well so I think anyone has a right to state certain things, but "fight fixing" is a major accusation considering how prominent the sport is becoming. These type of situations happen all the time, just hope it doesn't happen to any of you. ^^


Yeah isn't there some law in the US that can stripe a promotion of license if they fix fights (or some shit).

Yeah never been sued by anyone, let alone a big scumbag company (thankfully).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well athletic commissions can investigate said accusations as well but that would have to be a specific fight as in the Kimbo vs. Petrezelli situation which was found to not be the case. Otherwise there is a hierarchy here and Coker is doing the right thing in letting corporate handle this. Also just goes to show Coker's a man of integrity in this regard.


----------

